# provera before FET cycle?



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

I was just wondering whether anyone has had to take provera prior to doing an FET cycle.  I think that's going to happen to me as we had to postpone my ICSI but AF hasn't appeared since EC at the end of Oct.  I'm guessing my clinic will put me on provera and I don't relish the thought of more drugs before a medicated FET cycle.  So I just wanted to see if anyone else was in a similiar situation and whether there was any chance of success?  

Thanks for your help,

Bx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Bhopes

I had a mdicated fet in November 7 thought i was going to be put on provera before downregulating with prostap as i am lucky if i have 1 af a year but the clinic took bloods for a hormone analysis & i was able to skip the provera stage & go straight to dr without af.  I don't think that the provera will effect your chances of success at all.

Sorry i couldn't be of more help

Katy xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi  Katy,

Thanks for your reply.  That's really interesting about going straight to dr without provera.  I think I'll suggest it to my clinic to see if they would do that too.  When the problem occured at EC they said they wanted to see 2 natural cycles but it's been soooooo long I think they'll just give me more drugs.  

Big congrats on your BFP!  That's just the best and gives me hope  

Thanks again,

Bx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi MrsG2b

Im affraid i can't be of much help as i don't know anything about natural FET as i don't have a natural af so everything has had to be done with the help of drugs to bring it in.  I think you may still be able to have a natural but not sure. 

I hope she makes an apperance soon.

katy xx


----------

